# Things that only RAW feeders understand



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Someone got upset that I posted on FB about how one time I had nothing to eat for supper so I thawed out some of my dog's food and put it on the BBQ.

She told me I had problems if I only had my dog's food to eat. lol I guess she didn't understand that I simply meant I'd forgotten to get groceries on the way home and didn't feel like making the 30 minute drive back into town.

What can I say, chicken quarters were on sale the week before at the grocery store and I'd stocked up. :blush:

It was delicious after marinading in lime/jalapeno/cilantro marinade and put on the charcoal BBQ with some veggies and a nice glass of sauvignon blanc! :laugh:

Ha ha


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl:

Did you offer her dinner?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

No, she didn't seem very pleasant. It would have been a waste of perfectly good wine. lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

:spittingcoffee:

Hans eats veal. I swear, he eats better than we do!


Description (From mypetcarnivore.com)
5 LB. deli container! This product is made from the whole calf with meat, organs and bones together. Artisanally butchered, coarse ground and fresh frozen by Schoenborn Family Farms with optimal nutrition for your pets in mind.
These Michigan cows are 1 - 7 days old, healthy males from dairy stock. They have been milk-fed. Very young meat source makes for softer, more digestible bones. Very, very lean (about 1% fat!).


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL! I've done the same! I don't tell people it's 'dog food', but my dogs eat better than I do!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I also had someone give me some grass-fed beef "for the dogs". I didn't tell them that I saved half of it for myself!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've gotten odd looks from friends when I told them I can't come over a certain day because it's "organ bagging day". I even have it on the calendar in my phone.  I think they're finally getting used to the idea of it.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't care for lamb but a coworker was telling me yesterday how she loves it but it's so expensive. I didn't tell her that Traveler had lamb for dinner last night:blush:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I get lamb for the dogs directly from the breeder and I get it for significantly cheaper than what they charge at the grocery store. I could just eat theirs. LOL 

Something else non raw feeders don't understand is how much thought we put into feeding our dogs. So much easier to just scoop kibble out of a bag.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

lhczth said:


> I get lamb for the dogs directly from the breeder and I get it for significantly cheaper than what they charge at the grocery store. I could just eat theirs. LOL
> 
> Something else non raw feeders don't understand is how much thought we put into feeding our dogs. So much easier to just scoop kibble out of a bag.


Haha, I had a customer at the store who came up asking me to tell him how to feed prey model raw because he wanted to feed raw, but the premade was too expensive. His eyes nearly rolled into the back of his head when I talked to him about figuring out a proper nutrient profile for my dog and cobbling it together out of the meats, bones, and organs available to me as well as filling out any possible gaps with supplements. And of course trialing different supplements, meats, and combinations to see which ones had the best effects. And then just the general figuring out which proportions worked best for my dog and butchering and packaging groups of meat to fill those portions.

He was flabbergasted that I would go through so much trouble finding meat and that there wasn't just a "meat store" that sold everything I needed.  Nooot so much.

Needless to say, he stuck with his dry food. If he had actually been serious, I would have spent more time with him. But apparently he was more just trying to show off that he had a vague idea of what a raw diet was.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

It's not this complicated. Yu can make it as complicated as you want but it doesn't have to be. 

It can be explained in 2 mins. 

Percentages
Variety
Salmon oil and vitamin e


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Also, premade is not a good option IMO anyway. One of the benefits of raw is teeth. If you buy the patties or the kibble looking raw - it's just a paste. 

More expensive and more sucky


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

lalachka said:


> It's not this complicated. Yu can make it as complicated as you want but it doesn't have to be.
> 
> It can be explained in 2 mins.
> 
> ...


Oh, I definitely made it sound much more complicated than it actually is. I was more irritated that he was trying to be impressive or astound me with his faint knowledge of a dog food buzz word. "Making a nutrient profile" more just meant I occasionally check my planned meals to make sure I have enough food that say, provides vitamin D or enough antioxidants. I just made it sound fancy because he was annoying me.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

lalachka said:


> Also, premade is not a good option IMO anyway. One of the benefits of raw is teeth. If you buy the patties or the kibble looking raw - it's just a paste.
> 
> More expensive and more sucky


 Depends on the dog. 

some people are afraid of feeding bones, and worried about balancing the meals properly. Prepared is another option and much better than kibble.

Also, it's a better choice for dogs who don't chew properly and gulp.

I feed both, mostly feed whole, but I get some grinds and premade too


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Pax8 said:


> Oh, I definitely made it sound much more complicated than it actually is. I was more irritated that he was trying to be impressive or astound me with his faint knowledge of a dog food buzz word. "Making a nutrient profile" more just meant I occasionally check my planned meals to make sure I have enough food that say, provides vitamin D or enough antioxidants. I just made it sound fancy because he was annoying me.



OK))))) I was about to say lol. Nutrient profile))))))

Then yeah)))))


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

blackshep said:


> Depends on the dog.
> 
> some people are afraid of feeding bones, and worried about balancing the meals properly. Prepared is another option and much better than kibble.
> 
> ...



It's much better than kibble. I'm just disappointed lol. I use premade raw as training treats, I usually use the vital bags but it's not really raw I found out. 

So recently I spent 100$ on 2 bags of nature's best or whatever, the frozen raw, just to learn that once it thaws (a minute or less) it becomes pasty and doesn't hold its shape. 

So don't mind me))))) I'm just annoyed


ETA also, I meant it's not a good option compared to raw like meat and bones. But you're right, some dogs don't chew, some are scared of bones. Def better than kibble. Much


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

lalachka said:


> It's much better than kibble. I'm just disappointed lol. I use premade raw as training treats, I usually use the vital bags but it's not really raw I found out.
> 
> So recently I spent 100$ on 2 bags of nature's best or whatever, the frozen raw, just to learn that once it thaws (a minute or less) it becomes pasty and doesn't hold its shape.
> 
> So don't mind me))))) I'm just annoyed


The Nature's Variety? I got a bag because I had a super special - 65% off the bag! Wasn't super impressed. Kind of a nasty looking paste like you said. But it is good for stuffing Kongs! Kaiju loves his nasty rabbit paste Kong.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I cannot tell you how many times I have thawed out a bag of chicken quarters or pork chops that were purchase for the dogs and threw them on the grill for the family. Feeding raw has it's advantages when the dogs eat the same things that we do!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Pax8 said:


> The Nature's Variety? I got a bag because I had a super special - 65% off the bag! Wasn't super impressed. Kind of a nasty looking paste like you said. But it is good for stuffing Kongs! Kaiju loves his nasty rabbit paste Kong.



Omg thank you for that idea!!! I got 10 lbs of this nastiness. 

Yep, instinct raw, nature's variety.

ETA yeah he def loves it. Just messy to work with outside


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

robk said:


> I cannot tell you how many times I have thawed out a bag of chicken quarters or pork chops that were purchase for the dogs and threw them on the grill for the family. Feeding raw has it's advantages when the dogs eat the same things that we do!



That won't work for me))))) I prepackage everything in containers, so I will throw organs in there too and though it's human grade organs I just can't eat it)))))) I don't want kidney smell on my chicken even if I'm imagining it


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

lalachka said:


> That won't work for me))))) I prepackage everything in containers, so I will throw organs in there too and though it's human grade organs I just can't eat it)))))) I don't want kidney smell on my chicken even if I'm imagining it


Haha, same here. Everything is packaged right after I get it and Kaiju gets green tripe almost every day. He loves it, but I'm not so sure I'd be crazy about the taste of it!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Pax8 said:


> Haha, same here. Everything is packaged right after I get it and Kaiju gets green tripe almost every day. He loves it, but I'm not so sure I'd be crazy about the taste of it!



Lolol mine is separate, I buy it separate frozen otherwise it'd be in there too. 

Since we are talking about insides. I saw your posts about you going to ethnic markets to buy organs and figured it was a good idea and went there with my friends last weekend. 

Omg. I had a culture shock. They had frogs sitting in a container. Turtles. I have a turtle, she has a custom built 15sq ft house. 

I just stood there in shock for a few mins. 

And then my friend bought 3 frogs!!!!!! She has a raccoon that she found as a baby and is nursing it so that was to feed her. 

Anyway, the frogs are still haunting me. With the turtles.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

lalachka said:


> Lolol mine is separate, I buy it separate frozen otherwise it'd be in there too.
> 
> Since we are talking about insides. I saw your posts about you going to ethnic markets to buy organs and figured it was a good idea and went there with my friends last weekend.
> 
> ...


I've seen frogs every now and then and wondered if they were safe to feed as a fun snack...but I can't find anything on whether they'd be safe for a dog. 

I understand the culture shock!  It didn't take me too long to get used to the variety of meats and such (I've been overseas to visit asian countries a couple times, so I had an idea of what they would have) but I did end up learning some very rudimentary Vietnamese because I buy meat so often, it's easier to learn what I need to ask for from the butchers in their own native language. Otherwise there are a lot of miscommunications and awkward gesturing.

When I visited Singapore, there was actually a stand that was selling candied frog jerky. It was interesting. Sort of like sweet, chewy chicken jerky.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Lololol awkward gesturing. I just pictured that. I'm lol and my cat is not liking it


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Pax8 said:


> Haha, I had a customer at the store who came up asking me to tell him how to feed prey model raw because he wanted to feed raw, but the premade was too expensive. His eyes nearly rolled into the back of his head when I talked to him about figuring out a proper nutrient profile for my dog and cobbling it together out of the meats, bones, and organs available to me as well as filling out any possible gaps with supplements. And of course trialing different supplements, meats, and combinations to see which ones had the best effects. And then just the general figuring out which proportions worked best for my dog and butchering and packaging groups of meat to fill those portions.
> 
> He was flabbergasted that I would go through so much trouble finding meat and that there wasn't just a "meat store" that sold everything I needed.  Nooot so much.
> 
> Needless to say, he stuck with his dry food. If he had actually been serious, I would have spent more time with him. But apparently he was more just trying to show off that he had a vague idea of what a raw diet was.


You did this in a post, too.

How about making it really easy, which it is, for the sake of the dogs?

Raw feeding is only as complicated as people make it.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh now someone is mad that I buy my meat at the grocery store!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

It's like the gift that keeps on giving! :dancingtree:


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

blackshep said:


> Oh now someone is mad that I buy my meat at the grocery store!



Who? Is all this happening right now? The fb thread?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

lalachka said:


> Lololol awkward gesturing. I just pictured that. I'm lol and my cat is not liking it
> View attachment 220337


Your cat's expression is a CLASSIC! LOL!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> You did this in a post, too.
> 
> How about making it really easy, which it is, for the sake of the dogs?
> 
> Raw feeding is only as complicated as people make it.


I was needlessly complicated with the customer because he was irritating and it was obvious he was not actually interested in feeding raw.

If you are referring to my post regarding the user who wanted to do a meat/veggie/fruit diet, I gave what a friend and I had come up with that had worked. Maybe it was more complicated than what others would use, but it worked for my friend, so I put it out there as information for the user to use or ignore.

So I sometimes make the raw diet sound complicated? I would rather give too much detail to someone investigating it than not enough. Besides, if they're on a forum like this, they will be getting multiple opinions and there are plenty of threads of resources to research. My opinion is not the end all be all nor will it ever be perfect. I just give what has worked for me and information that tends to be based on what I am concerned about in my own dog's diet.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, on FB. Ok, the person isn't mad, but they made a comment about the meat you buy at grocery stores being full of hormones, antibiotics and "god knows what"

I mean, how many people can really afford to feed grass fed, organic, free range to their dogs.

It would be nice, and I try to do that when I can, but really?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> Your cat's expression is a CLASSIC! LOL!



Lol she's like how dare you????

I have another gem.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

blackshep said:


> Yeah, on FB. Ok, the person isn't mad, but they made a comment about the meat you buy at grocery stores being full of hormones, antibiotics and "god knows what"
> 
> I mean, how many people can really afford to feed grass fed, organic, free range to their dogs.
> 
> It would be nice, and I try to do that when I can, but really?



I can't. Some people do. He already eats much better than me. I balance his diet and then eat ice cream all day long myself. 
But I agree, that meat isn't good for anyone, us or them. But we do the best we can


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Today my husband made a horrific discovery:"There is dog food in our freezer!" "Don't worry honey, it is all human grade". "Yes, but is says dog food!"
The kind of label makes it suitable or not evidently. Next I'll label it what it is: chicken, pork, etc. Then prepare it the way for who ever needs it.
But they do have their own freezer for the specific dog stuff: raw tripe, gullets etc.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL, don't tell your husband that when I had a snake, I kept frozen MICE in the freezer! 

Might push him over the edge.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> LOL, don't tell your husband that when I had a snake, I kept frozen MICE in the freezer!
> 
> Might push him over the edge.


Urgh we keep frozen large rats in our freezer for the snake lol it has been the reAson I do not snack on hot pockets anymore. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Dog food has not been the worst he has seen in the freezer: deceased baby birds when I worked for wildlife and I had to bring them back to the center a couple of days later on my shift, dead pet mice and pet rats until I found a suitable time/spot to bury them. He is still learning that it won't kill him.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a frozen rabbit in the freezer for my adult boa, I think my bf is all but used to it now. Although he did ask me last night 'are you going to feed that rat to the snake tonight?' - we are having a house party tomorrow and I think he is concerned about his friends finding a thawed rat sitting beside their beer in the fridge haha. Meh - meat is meat to me.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

wolfy dog said:


> Today my husband made a horrific discovery:"There is dog food in our freezer!" "Don't worry honey, it is all human grade". "Yes, but is says dog food!"
> The kind of label makes it suitable or not evidently. Next I'll label it what it is: chicken, pork, etc. Then prepare it the way for who ever needs it.
> But they do have their own freezer for the specific dog stuff: raw tripe, gullets etc.


Remember when Anthony made dog stew and the family ate it? :rofl:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-tell-your-family-they-just-ate-dog-food.html


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Ha ha! You guys are too funny!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Another raw story: During hunting season I ask for the trimmings and carcasses of deer and moose from my friends and co-workers that hunt.

One of the guys at work brought in three deer carcasses for me, but I had my care in the shop that day, and he assumed that I wasn't in when he did not see my van in its usual parking spot. I work in a different building than him, so he didn't see me all day, still thinking I wasn't in. Not wanting to keep the bags of trimmings and bones in the back of his truck, he threw them in the dumpster. 

Just before quitting time, I run into him, and he is shocked to see me, tells me about the three garbage bags of deer trimmings and bones he threw out. 

HE THREW THEM OUT!!! 

So the next day, I show up with a step stool, extra large bags, disposable gloves, and pull the bags out of the garbage! Temps were cool at this time, the bags were still pristine, and so things weren't spoiling yet. 

So there ya go! I went dumpster diving at work for deer bones!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That is so funny. I often feel like a scavenger when I am about to pick up a freshly road killed bunny but so far was able to keep myself from doing that.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Truly explosive diarrhea.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

lauren43 said:


> Truly explosive diarrhea.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


YES. I was repackaging some back stocked meat and left a good portion of it in the sink to defrost. Got distracted and went outside. I came back in to find Kaiju had stolen THREE ENTIRE beef livers and devoured them. I was tempted to duct tape a bucket to his butt for the next couple of days!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Before I realized Avery had a sensitivity to venison, I fed him both venison and beef heart in the same meal...not pretty. Not pretty at all!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

